# Spring Fling White Bass Tournament 3/14/15



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Open invite Spring Fling Amateur White Bass Tournament.Yes you heard right!!! A White Bass Tournament.LL is way over due for a first white bass tourney.The whole purpose of this tourney is to persuade families to take advandage of spring break and spend some quality and memorable time with their family and love ones(and show off your skills ) .Entry will be 50 dollar per boat.Held on Lake Livingston Browder"s Marina.I am still working on exact location at marina for the weight in,Rules and regulation will be posted soon at a later time.Prize is a guided half a day fishing trip with LLA (Lake Livingston Adventure's) already paid for by me.It will be upgraded to a full day guided multi species if we get 12 or more boat.Largest striper pot is 10 dollars,if anyone is interested.If no one catches a striper then it rolls over to largest white bass wins the pot.Rules and regulation and modification of tourney is subject to changes.Kids are encourage to help catch fish as they are the high lights of this tourney.Second place is what ever money left over from entree fees minus fees paid for a half day/ full days guided trip and cannot be more then the cost of the guided trip.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

If I miss spell please excuse.My auto correct is not working.FYI camp sites are filling up fast befor spring break.Reserve your camp site ASAP if you are planing to camp for spring break.Give this thread an i'm in or a maybe i'm in,and see what direction this tourney is heading.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

This event is a great chance to meet other 2coolers and and make new friends or just put names to faces.I am open to suggestion and ideas to make this tournament a better experience and fun filled day for everyone.This is YOUR tournament.


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

See ya there Bruce Almighty!!!!

Got my family tent campsite reserved at the state park! My family will be there Thursday-Saturday!

(Weather permitting for the wife and daughter, ha!)


----------



## Dirt Daddy (Sep 11, 2004)

sounds fun !!!


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

I would be interested in this.


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

For sure at browders? State Park?


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

First place prize has been up graded to three adult and one kid half day adventures or 1-2 people full day 10hrs muti-species.I reserve the right to continue upgrade if do so wish to.Everyone knows a decent tourney require a decent amount of entrees.If I do not at least get 8 boat to enter then its a no go.


----------



## rglide09 (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm in. Looking forward to it!


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Might be fun! You got my attention.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Northern fisherman (Sep 16, 2014)

Just talked to my family we are interested


----------



## crappiecandy29 (Aug 20, 2008)

count me in,sounds like fun


----------



## CarolinaPartimer (Mar 22, 2013)

I'll likely be able to participate.


----------



## CB Aggie (Jan 7, 2014)

I'd be interested for sure. I'd like to know the rules as well. Fish amount, if need to trailer or just drive boat, time amount etc.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Here's Browder's Marina web site.If any one wants to camp here or reserve a picnic table for a day need to reserve now.
http://www.browdersmarina.com/

Picnic site #45(red arrow) will be use as sign in and fish weight in location.


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Talked to the family, and we are all in. 
Bruce let me know if you need any help on getting things organized.


----------



## danmanfish (Jun 17, 2010)

Bruce I was really looking forward to this tournament but unfortunately will be out of state until Saturday night.. you guys will have a blast and lets keep the boats coming..


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Let your voice be heard.Need opinion if I should include near by dam river and creek as body of water approve location to catch for white bass.Everyone knows with all this rain them rivers and creeks and dam are load with bass.Another good thing about rivers creek and dam is,if its really windy that day river creeks and dam can be a very good choice to fish and take refuge from the wind.If no voice is heard before I post all rules and regulation than it is final whatever I decide on your chance to speak up is forfeited.

Also striper big pot is deleted from tourney due to possibility of cheating.Any one can go down to the dam previous day with long rods and pull out a monster striper and ice it for the tourney.That would be a disadvantage to people without long poles and the capability to chunk a 6 ounce cork half a mile.LOL 400-600 ft.

And in addition,check has been sent to LLA to cover first place prize.Soon as chris cash it he should give us a hollar 1st prize/tourney is lagit.


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

I think it should be only one body of water. (Main) lake. That way all fishermen subject to the same conditions. If your worried about cheating whats to stop someone from catching large whitebass the day before and icing them down also. I am assuming it will be heaviest stringer of atleast 10 fish?? Will this be open to general public or for 2coolers and their families only?


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

lx22f/c said:


> I think it should be only one body of water. (Main) lake. That way all fishermen subject to the same conditions. If your worried about cheating whats to stop someone from catching large whitebass the day before and icing them down also. I am assuming it will be heaviest stringer of atleast 10 fish?? Will this be open to general public or for 2coolers and their families only?


Only 2coolers and their families.First prize 10 fish heaviest stringer win first prize.If you have 9,and half of another white bassfish got bit by a gar it can get weight in.That's why we call it tournament.It's do or die.
Money left over will go to second and third place,60/40 split and cannot be more than first prize guided trip value ($400-$600) value to be decided tourney day.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Anyone don't like this break down of prize money can speak up.This is just a base to throw out at 2coolers.This is YOUR tourney your MONEY.Majority vote gets the final saying.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

lx22f/c said:


> I think it should be only one body of water. (Main) lake. That way all fishermen subject to the same conditions. If your worried about cheating whats to stop someone from catching large whitebass the day before and icing them down also. I am assuming it will be heaviest stringer of atleast 10 fish?? Will this be open to general public or for 2coolers and their families only?


Lx22 just one less item to worried about.Many had private message me their voice to keep it simple.If every one enjoy this tourney Big D will do a Striper tournament some time in the summer (hopefully)for stripers lover only.This is a white bass tourney so we gonna keep it on the white bass side.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Sign in start from 7:00 am to 9:00 am (payment expected cash only).Anyone with kids that don't like to wake up early or throwing a fit for waking them up early can sign in late after 9:00am at site #211.I will be their in my trailer.I am flexible,I understand.I got kids too.Still pay the same price.Go late your lost.
Check in is at 3:00 pm and no later or you would be disqualified.​


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

CB Aggie said:


> I'd be interested for sure. I'd like to know the rules as well. Fish amount, if need to trailer or just drive boat, time amount etc.


It's flexable CB.You can drive your boat over or trailer over to sign up and pay entree fees.I know many would like to launch their boat first and avoid lost time while the other family member sign up.I just need to make sure you're not bank fishing.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

So how many can you have in boat for $50? My kids are grown up but still love to fish.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sancho Gringo (Sep 28, 2014)

My boy and i are in bruce, we will be camping in livingston park mar 12-14. see you there buddy


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Ducktracker said:


> So how many can you have in boat for $50? My kids are grown up but still love to fish.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I say as many as you want.Like I said this is a family thing.If i wanted it to be a proffesional type tournament I would of just copy proffesional type tournament rules and just paste it.If anyone dont like it and think their boat is out numbers and out catch,then they better start borrowing some of their neighbors kids or just dont sign up at all. Its all about having fun with your family.Now a day people are too busy working they dont have much time for family.$50 dollar that's how much I spend on bait.Even if you did'nt win its well worth it.Time with family,priceless..
Dam auto correct not working again:headknock


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Correction on my first thread.I said Livingston first white bass tourney.I meant first LL white bass tourney for 2coolers.People on here dont give you an inch when you said some thing wrong or not true.sad3sm


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Sancho ****** said:


> My boy and i are in bruce, we will be camping in livingston park mar 12-14. see you there buddy


Tim its gonna be fun.Father son tag team hard to beat!!!


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Sounds like fun to me and finally get to meet a few 2coolers, thanks for putting together.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishin-addiction (Apr 24, 2014)

Bruce I'd like to help out in someway.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

fishin-addiction said:


> Bruce I'd like to help out in someway.


Thanks for the offer fishin-addiction.Keeping them good report coming and getting everyone FIRED UP between now and tournament day is help enough.


----------



## rglide09 (Mar 21, 2012)

I'll be driving my boat to Browders. Has a fish limit been established? I think a 10 fish limit for weigh in would work well. Folks can catch their limit but only weigh 10. I guess someone will need to be designated (not fishing) to check live wells/ice chests before blast off?


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Count me in Bruce! I like what you are saying. Family!


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

General Tournament Rules

Spring Fling White Bass Tournament Lake Livingston 2/14/15

. SPORTSMAN SHIP - Any contestant who display poor sportsmanship or violate local,state or federal law is subject to disqualification.

. SAFETY - Safe boat conduct must be observed at all times. Coast Guard approved life jackets must be worn anytime outboard motor is in plane. Drunkenness on the part of any contestant will not be tolerated.

. TOURNAMENT - Tournament is open to 2Coolers and their family only.

. TOURNAMENT DATE - Scheduled date is March 14 , 2015. Tournament may be cancel or reschedule due to inclement weather.

. ELIGIBILITY - Each contestant must hold a valid Texas fishing license. Boat must comply with all state boating regulation.

. REGISTRATION & WEIGH IN SITE - Browder's Marina 1333 FM 3278 - Cold spring , Texas. Picnic table site # 45.

. REGISTRATION - Registration will be at 7:00am - 9:00am the morning of the tournament at picnic table site # 45.

.FEES - $50 per boat.$10 per person BIG white bass fish pot.

. TEAMS - Team will consist of 2 - as many as boat is rated to carry. It's a family thing.

.TOURNAMENT HOURS - Tournament starts at 8:00am and ends promptly at 3pm. Each team must be at weigh in site by 3pm.

. SCORING - Scoring will be based on the weight in pounds and ounces. Fish will be measure on a flat board.Fish must be 10 inches to be weighed. Fish presented less than 10 inches will be disqualified. Only 10 fish per team will be weighed. All decisions made by judge or judges are final.

. LAUNCH SITE - Contestant may trailer boats to any landing on Lake Livingston,but fishing hours and weigh in time must be observe.

. ENCROACHMENT - A team is not permitted to approach nearer than 50 yards, without permission, to another team that is tied, anchored, or fishing a shore line.

. WEIGH IN - Each team to present 10 heaviest white bass fish for best stringer first prize.

. FISH - All fish must have red gills, clear eyes, and fit for the table.

. EQUIPMENT & LAKE - Fish must be taken by rod and reel only. Live or artificial bait is permitted. Trolling is allowed. Fish must be caught on tournament lake, on tournament date, and during tournament hours. Dam, rivers, and creeks is not consider body of water approved for tournament.All must stayed within the main lake and subject to the same fishing condition as all other contestants. Main lake starts from hwy 190 all the way south to the dam. Bank fishing is not allowed.

. GUIDE - Hiring a guide is not allowed.

. Prize - First Place winner: Guided fishing trip by guide Lake Livingston Adventure's.
Second and Third place winner: split 60/40 money left over from entry fee, minus first place prize fee, and miscellaneous fees.Second and third 
place only exist and be announced at weigh in time. Second and Third prize cannot be more than first place prize.

. Liability - Bruce Van Nguyen will not be held responsible for any accident.

.CHEATERS - Anyone found cheating will be shot on sight and use as chum.

. NOTES - # 1 Browder's require that everyone step feet on park ground or to launch boat must pay for a day pass.It is recommended that contestant 
launch boat at Browder's Marina and or camp or picnic at Browder's to avoid park access fee.
Web link to Browder's http://www.browdersmarina.com/index.php/rates

.NOTE - # 2 If we do not have at least 8 boat entered,tournament will cease to exist,and 100 percent money will be return to contestants.

.


----------



## Lake Livingston Adventures (Mar 15, 2013)

Looking forward to taking the winner of the tournament! Thanks Bruce!


----------



## rglide09 (Mar 21, 2012)

Bruce, Do you have a boat count yet? Can we pre register so you will have some idea of boat count so the tournament will happen? I know the weather in March can be almost anything. I'm in unless the wind blows me off the lake!


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

I am just hoping some whitebass show up before march 14th. Right now it is DEAD on the south end.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

rglide09 said:


> Bruce, Do you have a boat count yet? Can we pre register so you will have some idea of boat count so the tournament will happen? I know the weather in March can be almost anything. I'm in unless the wind blows me off the lake!


No boat count.As far now only the people who say yes on this thread is probably entering. All we need is 8 boat to enter and first prize is good to go.The lake right now is probably the hardest month to fish for white bass as most whites are heading up river to spawn.But that being said makes it much more competitive and harder for everyone to load up on whites and culling the big ones. Every fish caught counts and some or most contestant would probably grind and try really hard to catch their 10 whites.But in the end its all about being on the lake and enjoying a days out on the lake with family and just trying to find a few whites that are left behind.Might even need a little lady luck that day.Some had said in the past not all whites leave the lake.Just harder to find those that stayed behind.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

lx22f/c said:


> I am just hoping some whitebass show up before march 14th. Right now it is DEAD on the south end.


lx22 that date is about border line when most whites will return to the lake.Even if they haven't return.I think there are some left to get you your 10 for the weight in.Just plan on having a good time with your family and don't think competitive and you will come out as a winner even if you don't win.Like I said before. $50 dollar is about how much I spend on bait.Not gonna break the bank.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Here's an idea when them whites return to the lake in big numbers.Pics has date on it.We were catching them good starting last week of march last year.Hope they returned early this year.





Birds starts too work too.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

*Too far for us mid lake guys*

Sounds like fun tho!


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Example of registration slip. All items below insure money is return to the right person in the event refund is made. Contestants will be notified by phone on the water by noon if tournament is cancelled due to minimum entrees not met.


FULL NAME :


TEAM NAME :


DRIVER LICENSE #


NUMBER OF PEOPLE ON TEAM :


BOAT TX #


PHONE NUMBER #


ENTREE FEE PAID :


BIG FISH POT FEE PAID :


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

:bounce:Come on guys.Only 2 weeks away.We need a little more yes im entering. Only 10 fish and it can be you the WINNER. You got a better chance in winning this competition than winning the lottery. You got the electronics to do it.


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

We are in Bruce. Unless the weather says different. Could you clarify the limit rule. Can we weigh in up to 10 whitebass? In other words if we catch 9 w/b we can weigh in 9 correct.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

There is a chance we we may enter. Gonna be tough fishing in March though. Most the fish will be in spawn mode. We will be staying on the lake for spring break.


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

I will be there! I will probably avoid the Big Fish Pot since it is $10 a person and I will have at least 4 in the boat. If it is $10 a boat, I'm in.

Thanks Bruce!


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

lx22f/c said:


> We are in Bruce. Unless the weather says different. Could you clarify the limit rule. Can we weigh in up to 10 whitebass? In other words if we catch 9 w/b we can weigh in 9 correct.


If it was a tournament to separate the boys from the mens,then yes you would need exactly 10 white bass. Since its a family thing,there is no minimum. Only up to max 10 whites.Meaning if you catch a single fish it will get weighted. We want everyone to feel like a winner and be known for for their contribution to make this tourney happen. If a team weigh 9 fish and its heavier than the guy with 10 fish,then the guy with nine fish will win. Fish stomach content will be checked before prize is legitimately handed over,so please don't anyone stuff the stomach of whites full of shads or foriegn objects.I've gutted many fish to know what an actual feed stomach looks like and one that's been stuffed.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

big D. said:


> I will be there! I will probably avoid the Big Fish Pot since it is $10 a person and I will have at least 4 in the boat. If it is $10 a boat, I'm in.
> 
> Thanks Bruce!


It's ten dollar per person,meaning you can wager against your own family member. Your son might feel lucky and want that big fish pot all for himself to buy his girlfriend a present. You can do 10 dollar per boat or not enter the pot at all. It's a single person winner take all kinda deal. No splitting the pot here dad.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Lake Livingston Adventures said:


> Looking forward to taking the winner of the tournament! Thanks Bruce!


Come and get it guys. LLA is waitting. Someone must win this prize. If no teams caught fish and your team caught a single white bass,first prize is yours. There must at least still some white bass left on the lake.:headknock


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

I hope to fish it with my boy if both of us can get off of work and weather is good. Look forward to meeting a few of the 2coolers.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappiecandy29 (Aug 20, 2008)

count me and Randy in


----------



## Ditto (Apr 18, 2005)

I'll be there with my family that weekend. I'll think about it. Will get back to you next week.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm a definite "maybe". I would want to run to Browders from Beacon Bay to pay my fee and enter....if grandson can play, then the Bay Stealth will enter.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Meadowlark said:


> I'm a definite "maybe". I would want to run to Browders from Beacon Bay to pay my fee and enter....if grandson can play, then the Bay Stealth will enter.


Meadowlark thanks for considering entering.The guys should be worried now.


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

brucevannguyen said:


> Meadowlark thanks for considering entering.The guys should be worried now.


That made me think of this scene from top gun. Lol. This should be Fun!!!


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

I am also waiting on my grandson. If he can make it we will enter.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Mattsfishin said:


> I am also waiting on my grandson. If he can make it we will enter.


Thanks for considering Matt. Now the guys should really be worried.You and Meadowlark are gonna be tuff to beat.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

It is looking like a show down at the ok coral.
I predict it will take a really good angler to win.
It' is probably gonna be who can feel and connect with a good ratio once the the fish are found, finding fish might be hard but the teams entered can do it.
Good luck to all, btw the water temp was 51 two days ago, brrrr!


You never know unless you go


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Last call for the Spring Fling White Bass Tourney. Looks like Saturday and Sunday gonna be a nice warm sunny day. Its perfect for a stroll out on the lake and have fun with the family or friends. Exception,friends are family too. Yall dont need to find the motherload,just a few dinks will do for first prize.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Due to the migration spawning of white bass going up rivers and creeks and very little are left on the lake. I've decided to reschedule the tourney for some time in April . I want everyone or at least most everyone to catch fish and have a fair shot at the prize. To accomplish this we must rescheduled for April. For sure by then the whites would have return from their spawning ground. I sincerely apologize if anyone already make plan for this weekend. I hope you may go on with your plan and spend some quality time with your family. I hope to see you and your family in April when the weather and the fishing makes it really feel like spring. Date will be depending on how early the whites returned.


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

I have caught whites in rivers as early as January and as late the first part of May. Here they are late this year but normally the best from mid March to mid April.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Keep us updated


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

